# Matching Ariens Orange



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi guys,
Does any one know how the Rust-Oleum 7458502 Specialty Farm Equipment Enamel, Orange Allis Chalmer matches up with Ariens orange color? 
I am not a fan of the spray on applications, so I asked Rust-Oleum if they could make a brush on orange paint for us. This is when the rep mentioned the Orange Allis Chalmer paint. 
I never knew of the paint nor have I yet to find it any where in my area, so this is why I am asking. To me it's a lot easier to touch up with a brush then having to spray. 

Thanks, Kielbasa


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Let's see, people say that Chevy engine block orange is essentially the same color.

FWIW, Ariens sells the actual paint in a touch up stick and a rattle can. I bought the touch up stick, color match was perfect.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

POR-15 HARDNOSE paint has a orange color that matches up. tuff stuff to.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

This summer I added in a home made baffle (keeping the snow from puking out the upper left side of the bucket). 

I sprayed the brackets, nuts, and bolts with multiple coats of primer and Chevy engine block orange. **** close match, and cheaper than the Ariens paint,,,, Yea, it is rattle can and I know it was indicated that is not wanted.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Touch up paint: P/N 00009500

Spray can: P/N 00008500


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

check my old pics.. That machine is AC orange tractor paint. It isn't as close as RO engine paint but close enough for me and I used spray gun with hardener added. That por-15 mentioned by PS is some tough stuff.. I would consider that as inside the bucket area that would be cats meow. It also smoothes out well even if brushed on, but need pretty warm temps when being painted. (my work trailer chassis is painted with that and it is holding up great) You would need heated shop now to paint with temps getting colder out.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I paint all my ariens with ac orange. I think its as close as it gets to factory orange.


----------



## JSmith856 (Dec 7, 2014)

I have a Bad Boy mower that uses the same color as Ariens and GM... buy 1 can, use it 3x, and in my case we're in Flyers country, which is also orange...


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

69ariens said:


> I paint all my ariens with ac orange. I think its as close as it gets to factory orange.


I used AC orange, and I'll agree that it is a darn close match. Ariens Orange is just a tiny shade darker than AC though, I noticed that when I did just the auger on this machine


----------

